# SE1 color of cristallo



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

predominantly silver...but can anyone confirm the color of the lightning bolt/vein things on this frame as being red or kinda pinky-orange?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The veins are going to be pinky/orange. When I ordered my Cristallo in NS03 I thought it was going to be red accents, and was a little disappointed to see the actual color when the frame arrived. However, it has grown on me since then. Another guy on this board ordered a 2007 Cristallo in SE1 right after I got my 2006 Cristallo, and he told me the same thing about the paint (i.e., it isn't really red). At first, I was going to go with a red Chris King headset and red spoke nipples and hubs, but none of them would have matched the color used in the frame, so everything is black. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> The veins are going to be pinky/orange. When I ordered my Cristallo in NS03 I thought it was going to be red accents, and was a little disappointed to see the actual color when the frame arrived. However, it has grown on me since then. Another guy on this board ordered a 2007 Cristallo in SE1 right after I got my 2006 Cristallo, and he told me the same thing about the paint (i.e., it isn't really red). At first, I was going to go with a red Chris King headset and red spoke nipples and hubs, but none of them would have matched the color used in the frame, so everything is black. Hope this helps a little.


yeah that helps alot! thanks...damnit i was all decided and everything  what the hell are colnago thinking with some of their color schemes?!? spose it doesnt look too bad...but pinky/orange...why not red?? red is so cool...i know the cristallo comes in red too (RE1) but maybe that's a bit too much red  red/silver/black does special things for me for some reason...


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

As the owner of a couple colnagos I will give you a heads up. They are hand painted by different painters, sometimes in different shops, and even different countries. In fact, the official colnago catalogue prints a disclaimer of sorts, stating that no 2 will ever be completely identical. I've seen 2 people order the same color-coded c-40, and when they arrive they look totally different ( or unique). Its part of the mystique about ordering a colnago. If you must have precise color requirements, I would advise against pre-ordering a colnago. You may be better to buy from a shop with existing stock so you can see it before throwing down the cash. Personally, I like "artist's interpretation" paint jobs, as it makes the whole buying experience more exciting.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

inazuma,

You might find that the RE1 has the same orangy/red paint in it as the other frames. My LBS, which is a Colnago dealer, even said that Colnago's "red" isn't really a red. Somehow, I think the Ferrari red is reserved for the Ferrari labelled bikes, but I could be wrong.


----------



## pagstx (Oct 11, 2005)

I have really grown to like my NS03 scheme as well and think the color is really sharp. On some of the "ribbons" it looks blaze orange while on others it is a pinkish orangish red. To be honest if you are standing more than 5 feet away it looks pretty much like red. The only problem as fabs has noted is matching up components and bar tape (think lots of black and silver).

As for the frame itself, I really couldn't be happier and highly recommend it. The geometry fits me perfectly and the bike is a kick to ride.

Pags


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Pagstx,

Got any pics to share? I actually think the red paint looks like several different colors depending on what angle you are viewing it from and how far away you are from it. Kind of like a pearl type paint. Like I said, at first I didn't like it, but now I love it. The more we talk about this, the more I want to see if I can get a Dream HX in NS02, but my wife might kill me. Might just have to settle for the Dream HX in WHIX in the winter.


----------



## pagstx (Oct 11, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Pagstx,
> 
> Got any pics to share? I actually think the red paint looks like several different colors depending on what angle you are viewing it from and how far away you are from it. Kind of like a pearl type paint. Like I said, at first I didn't like it, but now I love it. The more we talk about this, the more I want to see if I can get a Dream HX in NS02, but my wife might kill me. Might just have to settle for the Dream HX in WHIX in the winter.


No pics yet but I'll try to get some soon.


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

hmmm i see...would it be possible to ask for it to be red? i am going to be ordering through bellatisport because the prices here are SILLY...$6500 for a frame or ~$3000 via bellatisport...tough choice...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know if he can ask for a "red" versus what is the norm. Once you get the bike, I doubt you will be too worried about the color. If you are really worried about the color, look at the 2006 paint jobs and see if Bellati can get you one of them. Sometimes, he can look around and find something for you. Personally, I don't even like the new Cristallo paint jobs. The only reason I felt a little slighted by the 2007 paint jobs is because of the STIT and WINX paint jobs. Other than those two, I really don't care for most of the 2007 schemes.


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> I don't know if he can ask for a "red" versus what is the norm. Once you get the bike, I doubt you will be too worried about the color. If you are really worried about the color, look at the 2006 paint jobs and see if Bellati can get you one of them. Sometimes, he can look around and find something for you. Personally, I don't even like the new Cristallo paint jobs. The only reason I felt a little slighted by the 2007 paint jobs is because of the STIT and WINX paint jobs. Other than those two, I really don't care for most of the 2007 schemes.


hehe...i love the 2k7 paint jobs...though the SE1 is the one that caught my eye...after seeing the NE1 in the flesh...and failing to imagine a way to make the RE1 look cool...too much red on that puppy...but silver and black is sexy to the max...can mix n match lots of nice components to make that thing look blistering...

as for the color i am not super worried about it...but this is by far and away the MOST i've ever spent on a bike...the frame (at 1/2 retail price here) costs the same as my current bike did in 1999 in its entirety  so making sure everything is JUST RIGHT has become a bit of an obsession...


















why you'd put ~$300 wheels on a $3000 frame i have no idea...go eurus atleast! :thumbsup:

the more i look at these pics the more the orange/pink grows on me...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe they are just his beater wheels. I built some cheap, but not that cheap, wheels for my Cristallo for my everyday riding, and those cheap wheels are really comfortable compared to my Zipps.


----------



## inazuma_x (Apr 23, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> Maybe they are just his beater wheels. I built some cheap, but not that cheap, wheels for my Cristallo for my everyday riding, and those cheap wheels are really comfortable compared to my Zipps.


these pics are actually from a bike shop website in japan  so...not just beaters...this is their suggested config by the looks of things  cristallo w/ centaur and vento wheels...no idea how much for though...


----------

